# Sadie KIDDED!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, Sadie is the last doe of the year that still hasn't kidded. So no more kids until next year, but I have my does kdding earlier so only a 2 month break! Yay! 

Anyway, Sadie is our resident bottle baby that I couldn't say no to when a good friend of mine asked me if I wanted her...so here she is! And Sadie's going to be 5 in January, making her our oldest goat so she'll probably retire within the next year or two.

And she is bred to George, and this will be his first kids here for us! It makes it a little nerve wracking since I have 3 FF bred to him for next year! So hoping all goes well....

And they are due on the first of November so...Babies soon!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

George is the buck that you think throws to big babies right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

It is always exciting ...to wait for babies ...but the does.... sure drive us bonkers... waiting for them to come out.... :wink: :greengrin: Hoping for healthy babies.. and mom at kidding time... :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

5 isn't acctually that old for a doe-i've heard of does kidding at older ages. I hope to hear of babies soon ;-). My kidding season doesn't begin untill February. I still have does to be bred still-all of my doe kids from this year still need to be bred.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

well any action yet??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Hope you have some babies soon! Good luck!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Thanks guys! Checked her at 2, didn't really have ligs. Checked again at 4, less ligs yet. Ligs have been getting mushier as the day's gone on!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Oooooooh! Good luck!! will be praying for healthy, happy babies! ray:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Hope she kids soon for ya! I do NOT like it when they loose ( or almost) their ligs and then they harden again! The one I am waiting on now is doing that, and she is so very large she can hardly walk and when she does she has a very pronounced waddle! so praying she doesn't do that to you!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

I know Jenna! Same here!

Going to check on her a bit later, have to go get some dewormer so I can get all the goats dewormed. :sigh: Watch her kid while I'm gone...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

they do like ..waiting til we leave.....and driving us nutty.... Happy kidding... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Well, if only they did this on our time. LOL

I can't wait to see the great pics. HINT HINT...hehe

I did want to tell you, she is NOT old. I have a 9 year old who kidded to LeLa this year and she is FINE. Very happy and content in her little world. Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

I have had two does kid in a row that still had their ligs until 1 hour before kidding. I went in the stall at 1:00 pm. and the doe would have her ligaments and her udder wouldn't be tight at all then at 2:00 I'd head to the barn to check her and when I opened the door I hear a little kid bleat and the doe would have already dropped one or all her kids!! :scratch: 
And I like to watch the birth and comfort the doe too


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

She dropped and had discharge yesterday...also looked like she was contracting until I fed her...Not sure if she's in labor or not?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Wonderful, I can't wait to see pics. HINT HINT hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

wow....still nothing.......oh the stress...... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Just popping on for a quick sec, 'fore I grab a shower...Letting y'all know she kidded...Be back in an 1/2 hour with ics and a story... :wink: I am exhausted! :ZZZ:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

FINALLY! LOL It looks like my girl might be doing something tonight but I don't want to links anything. We shall see. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidding Soon!!*

Well, went out to eat last night and decided I ought to check on her as soon as we got back (about 8:15). So I did, and she was loosing her plug. Nice. Kids dropped, nesting, no ligs and I was sure there would be kids. So I was playing with PL's girls and Meg...And I had my mug of hot chocolate and popcorn sitting in the chair. Stayed there till 1:30 and still nothing. Gave up and went to bed.

After lunch today, went and cleaned the barn out. She had a bit of discharge...so I hung out in the barn, going about my work. Finally about 3 she had a thick bloody discharge hanging...Got the family and told them kids were coming. Pretty soon came the 1st bubble. She was pushing HARD and we were right there. She was hardly dialated. About 20 mins later, 2 hooves. No head. Broke the water and tried to get the hooves in so we could get the head first, it took the three of us to get him out. Finally got him out though. Massive boy...I almost swore he was dead. 2 of us worked on getting him dry and out of the way and my grandfather delivered the 2nd doe. She had the same issue as the boy.

poor Sadie's sore but well. Put some molasses in her water and all has been well. Pretty exciting first delivery. I'm just glad I was there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!

Glad you were there with her and had the help available for those two babies.....hmmmm...now we need pics!! Does the doeling look like daddy?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats, on the babies. So glad you were there.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is first boy. The trouble! (Well, actually his sister is our escape artist).

Tara's Rowdy Kids Eric's Rebel (Eric after my dad since Rebel was born on his B-day!) He seemed to get all the color!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

And this is Tara's Rowdy Kids Rebel Angel (after one of my fav books). She is a sweetie but like to snoop and get herself into trouble. She has a little lightning bolt on her forehead!  And she is black, not brown.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cute

Can he be shown with that white mark on his front let?

Angel is so beautiful -- I always have loved dark black Agouti pygmies


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!  As long as Rebel's a wether it's fine. Bucks not so much...which is disappointing because he's a nice lil kiddo.

I've been bombarded with black goats! And I have no bucks that are black and only 2 black does! :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!! Too bad the colors are reverse of what you wanted though, healthy babies are always a great blessing.


As far as the black goes....who knows, could be from a grandparent.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Awww...so cute. He looks like a little teddy bear. Worth the wait.

She is too cute as well. Hope I have the same time to share tomorrow night.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

SWEEET!! They are adorable Tara! Congrats! :dance: I so can't wait for ours to be born!! Question: Why did you push the hooves back in and want the head to come first? I have no clue sorry.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Liz: 1 Great-grandparent! :doh: 

I had to push hooves back in because 1) mom wasn't dialated hardly for her to get head and hoovse out and 2) his head couldn't come out because his head and hooves were too much/ too big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are gorgeous.....and so worth the :hair: LOL. :wink: .....A big Congrats to you and your new additions...... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes very pretty kids. Congrats on your new ones


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh alright gotchya.Now how did you know she wasn't dialated enough.Is it something you have to feel for? I'm thinking like women giving birth..is it the same almost?Sorry for all the questions I'll try and look it up.
Cute kids and deffinitly worth the trouble!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks...those kids were normal sized and since she couldn't push them out, you could easily determine she wasn't dialated enough.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW! Tara I just can't believe you do all that.Your momma and family must be sooo proud of you! Good they helped you threw it to.I'm all by myself :worried: I hope they all have a normal birth. I'm preparing for it and got everything ready just about. ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll PM you my cell #. If you need anything, text or call. I may not be able to get there soon because I have basketball (hopefully). But yeah, I'd bie glad to give ya a hand if you need it.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:fireworks: 
*Congrats*
They are adorable
Suellen


----------

